# Radumfang Radon ZR Team



## Hangtime (5. Februar 2013)

Hi weiß grad jemand zufällig den Radumfang von ZR Team 2012? Sind Noby Nic auf dem Standardlaufrad. Werde es die tage mal noch selber messen aber mein Tacho will das ganze mit 3 Komma stellen haben ? z.B 2,XXX m. Wie soll ich das den messen? Auf mm okay aber die dritte Stelle?!? Schon mal danke wenn mit jemand helfen kann


----------



## eXc4LizOr (5. Februar 2013)

Hey,

am besten bestimmst du den Radumfang an deinem Rad.
Mit einem Gliedermaßstab den Durchmesser des Rades messen (optional eine Wasserwaage auf den Reifen legen) und mit dem Wert "Pi = 3,14" multiplizieren!

U = 3,14 x d


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangtime (5. Februar 2013)

mh ich hätte jetzt was an den reifen geschmiert und von Abdruck zu Abdruck gemessen....


----------



## internetsurfer (5. Februar 2013)

Oder du nimmst ein Maßband. Da muss nichts mehr umgerechnet werden


----------



## FendiMan (6. Februar 2013)

Maßband ausgerollt auf den Boden legen, das Rad mit dem Vorderrad - Ventil  senkrecht unten - neben den Nullpunkt des Maßstabes stellen, draufsetzen und eine Radumdrehung nach vorne rollen, absteigen, messen, in den Radcomputer eingeben.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (6. Februar 2013)

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/technik/radumfang.html

Schau mal da...


----------



## MaHaHnE (6. Februar 2013)

Hangtime schrieb:


> Hmmm, 2,xm = dm, 2,xxm = cm, 2,xxxm = mm. Dann miss doch einfach die dritte Stelle beim Meter, Du bist beim mm und hast heute wieder was fürs Leben gelernt...
> 
> Aber mach das mit der Markierung wie oben beschrieben. Dann haste es sehr genau und die Sache läuft.


----------



## Hangtime (6. Februar 2013)

............... ja klar. Sorry hatte da irgendwie nen Brett vorm Kopf.... natürlich bin ich dann bei mm


----------

